# gentoo 2004 + emerge system

## woormy

hallo

bei gentoo 2004 (stage) installation bekomme ich einen fehler wenn ich emerge system ausführe.

um herr der lage zu werden habe ich einen regen gebrauch der FORUMSUCHE (groff-1.18.1) gemacht. Anschließend habe ich mich im irc begeben.

ich habe die installation 2 mal neu begonnen und so ziemlich alles befolgt.

zur meiner installation:

ich benutze ein MSI K7N2 Delta Mainboard cpu AMD athlon Xp 2600 Baton 700 Mb ram

ich installiere aus einem laufendem Gentoo kernel 2.6.2

meine fehlermeldung :

.....

1s/a/a/ /var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/contrib/eqn2gr

aph/eqn2graph.sh >eqn2graph; \

chmod +x eqn2graph

Making eqn2graph.n from eqn2graph.man

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/c

ontrib/eqn2graph'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/

contrib/groffer'

rm -f groffer; \

sed -e "s|@g@||g" \

    -e "s|@VERSION@|1.18.1|" \

    -e 1s/a/a/ /var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/contrib/groffe

r/groffer.sh >groffer; \

chmod +x groffer

Making groffer.n from groffer.man

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/c

ontrib/groffer'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/

contrib/mom'

test -d examples || /var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/mkinstall

dirs examples

test -f penguin.ps || cp /var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/cont

rib/mom/examples/penguin.ps .

GROFF_COMMAND_PREFIX=''; export GROFF_COMMAND_PREFIX; GROFF_BIN_PATH=`echo /var/

tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/src/roff/groff /var/tmp/portage/gr

off-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/src/roff/troff /var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/

work/groff-1.18.1/src/devices/grops | sed -e 's|  *| :Neutral: g'`; export GROFF_BIN_PATH

; /var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/src/roff/groff/groff -F/var

/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/font -F/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.1

8.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/font -M/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18

.1/tmac -M/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/tmac -M/var/tmp/por

tage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/contrib/mom -Tps -mom examples/letter.mom

 >examples/letter.ps

make[2]: *** [examples/letter.ps] Error 139

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/c

ontrib/mom'

make[1]: *** [contrib/mom] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/groff-1.18.1-r4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 85, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

[/code]

emerge info :

lupo portage # emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r1 (hardened-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.2, glibc-2.3.

2-r9, 2.6.3-rc3-mm1)

=============================================================

====

System uname: 2.6.3-rc3-mm1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.13

Autoconf:

Automake:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/

config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /u   sr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/tex/   generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /var/qmai   l/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirr   or/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow berkdb crypt mmx nls pam pic readline ssl tcpd x86    zlib"

[code]

das stage archiv habe ich von einem UNI-Server

stage1-athlon-xp-2004.0.20040210.tar.bz2

thx woormy

----------

## redflash

Schau dir diesem Thread mal an.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=139381

etc-update durchführen und hcc.conf ersetzen.

anschließend "hardend-gcc -a" 

danach lief es bei mir.

----------

## dertobi123

Sicher dass du eine Hardened Installation durchführen willst/wolltest?

----------

## beejay

Also

Alle stages die pie-sse im Dateinamen haben sind hardened Stages. 

Für 2004.0 gibt es noch keine stages für athlon-xp (zumindest wurde keine auf einen offiziellen Server gestellt)

Es gibt keine optimierte Stage 1 -- stage1 ist immer für x86, man kompiliert ja alles neu

----------

## woormy

hallo  :Smile: 

neee eine hardened installation wollte ich nicht machen, ich hatte noch ne platte frei und wollte einfach mal eine neue installation für athlon xp genau nach dem neuen Handbuch durchführen.

im Handbuch steht ja bereits : das es eine fehlerquelle ist ein falsches stage archiv zu benutzen *gg

danke euch für eure hilfe . THX

----------

